# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  про переход с 7.7 на 8.2 бух

## terence

Уважаемые, проясните мне ситуацию с переходом с 7.7 на 8.2 бухгалтерия 2.0.

остатки на начало года и обороты переносятся штатными средствами нормально, но хотим ещё документы перенести.

я понял что это можно сделать только с помощью новых правил сделанных в "конвертации данных". но в этой конфигурации тоже куча возни предстоит, т к автоматически сопастовляет только 50% документов, да и даже те которые автоматически находит, всё-равно не переносятся, я так понял проблема в свойствах документов, которые 1с сама не может сопаставить, да и я тоже не смог, т к не бухгалтер.

может есть уже готовые правила обмена созданые в "конвертации данных" для перехода на 8.2 (2.0), всё таки конфиги типовые, или что бы примерно понять как это делать по готовым правилам?

----------


## alexsmir

> остатки на начало года и обороты переносятся штатными средствами нормально, но хотим ещё документы перенести.


правилами, разработанными фирмой 1С перенос происходит только остатков и оборотов за период. Для переноса документов есть обработки. Например, можно поискать на сайте Инфостарт. Но что 100% если и есть, то только платные обработки.

----------


## FreeFRog

Поясните подробнее, какие именно документы не переносятся?
На сколько я понимаю, при переносе из 7.7 в 8.2 происходит свертка базы на определенный период. Т.е. все предыдущие документы объединяются в несколько файлов ввода начальных остатков. Обороты за период формируются оставшимися документами. Если у вас оборотно-сальдовая ведомость сошлась, то что Вам еще нужно?:)

----------


## terence

да так и происходит, но бухи хотят видеть и документы как и в 7ке было

----------


## FreeFRog

Ну укажите дату свертки что-нить вроде 1980 года. Тогда все документы, что были созданы после этого срока перенесутся в 8.2 в первозданном виде.

----------


## terence

а где указывается эта дата свёртки? в выгрузке из 7-ке И?

----------


## FreeFRog

Ну да. Конкретное место зависит от того, каким способом был организован перенос: напрямую подключением к базе посредством помощника переноса или с помощью выгрузки в файл. В любом случае там совсем немного мест, где можно указать какую-либо дату ;-)

----------


## krammerer

*terence*, удалось ли вам перенести требуемые документы? Если да, то как? Опишите пожалуйста.

----------


## terence

не удалось, я как мне рекомендовали, поставил начальную дату заведомо до начала ведения базы, выгрузка из 7-ки на xeone 5400 и RAID10 заняла двое и суток и прервалась нехваткой оперативки (4Гб) на этом всё и закончилось...

выгрузил опять остатки и обороты на 01.01.11, 

и нашли ещё проблему, почему то не перенёсся 19-ый счёт НДС. почему не понятно

_Добавлено через 40 минут 16 секунд_
Если в 7.7 поставить выгрузку только "НДС по приобретённым ценностям"
то в процессе выгрузки возникает ошибка, может в этом причина, некоректного переноса 19-го счёта?

Начало обработки правила выгрузки данных:  тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщикам
Ошибка исполнения обработчика:  ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщика  м
  - Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Воспользуйтесь выгрузкой из 7.7 в 8.2 (ред 2.0), которая выложена на сайте 1с (8-ка) в разделе с релизами. Она замечательно переносит почти всё.  Апрельская версия*

----------


## terence

я переношу в 2,0,21,1 то есть праивла беру из актуального релиза.

_Добавлено через 1 час 54 минуты 25 секунд_



> Воспользуйтесь выгрузкой из 7.7 в 8.2 (ред 2.0), которая выложена на сайте 1с (8-ка) в разделе с релизами. Она замечательно переносит почти всё.  Апрельская версия*


извиняюсь, а эти правило на сате 1с в свободном доступе? что то не могу найти?

----------


## vit55581

Юлия, дайте ссылочку. Что то не найду.

----------


## terence

нашёл какието правило на ИТС за май, сделал выгрузку из 7.7 по ним (действительно отличается обработка внешняя выгрузки)
теперь не могу это загрузить в 8.2 пишет что правила не известны, вроде в справочнике правил конвертации подменил новое правило, но всёравно не хочет загружать, наверно и внешнюю обработку нужно как то в 8-ке запускать?

----------


## vit55581

terence, у меня итс за май нет, может выложите куданить правила эти, очень надо

----------


## terence

вот архив http://rghost.ru/5903991

то что помеченно в имени фала "!"  это с диска ИТС май
 а без "!" это из конфигурации 8.2 2.0.21.1 последней вообщем.

замтно что размер "новых" правил меньше, и размер обработки внешней тоже меньше..

выгрузить из 7.7 получилось, а 8.ка не хочет принимать

----------


## vit55581

спасибо сейчас попробую, напишу что получится

_Добавлено через 6 минут 26 секунд_
попробовать не удалось, я ищу для бюджетной бухгалтерии :(

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Новые правила для релизов 22 и выше. Выгрузка в закрытом разделе для подписчиков ИТС.

Для бюджетной бухгалтерии выгрузка встроена.

----------


## terence

а на дисках ИТС они есть? я нашёл какие-то правила, не могу теперь их в 8-ку загрузить, пишет что неизвестная редакция , 8-ку обновил до 22ого, правда 7-ка 516-ый

_Добавлено через 1 час 26 минут 13 секунд_
ничего не получается, 8-ка не загружает данные по правилам новым, говорит что не те правила и всё тут!

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Обновите Ваш 516 до 526. Правила должны быть март или позже.

----------


## terence

выгружаю из 7.7 по стандартным правилам для 8.2, 
возникает ошибка, из за которой, видимо 19-ый счёт переноситя в 8-ку коряво..такая ошибка:
Ошибка исполнения обработчика: ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщика  м
    - Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено(Договор)

----------


## VincentOne

А в комплексную 8-ку можно чем нить из 77 бухгалтерии остатки и доки конвертировать?

----------


## Пользователь1С

> Правила должны быть март или позже.


 Правила использовали последние выгрузку сделали из бух7.7 в бух 2.0. Остатки обороты записались документом "Операция (в ручную)", все бы хорошо. Вот только Формирование книги покупок и продаж по проводкам не делается, как выйти из этой ситуации? Или у вас все счета-фактуры тоже перенеслись?

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

С переносом данных между комплексными не сталкивались. Могу дать только направления, где копать. 
С документами "ввод начальных остатков", которые автоматизированы разобрались? Что у Вас получилось?

----------


## Пользователь1С

Сделали перенос из 526 релиза на 2.0.22.1 получили документы : "Ввод начальных остатков на 31.12.2011", и "Операция, введенная вручную" на последнюю дату каждого месяца 31.01.2011,28.02.2011,31.03.2011 и 30.04.2011 (обороты по счетам БУ и НУ). Соответственно и 19.3, 68.2 перенеслись также, в итоге книгу покупок сформировать не можем. Что сделать? Вручную регистры "НДС покупки" и "НДС продажи" прописывать? или есть другие варианты?

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

> Сделали перенос из 526 релиза на 2.0.22.1 получили документы : "Ввод начальных остатков на 31.12.2011", и "Операция, введенная вручную" на последнюю дату каждого месяца 31.01.2011,28.02.2011,31.03.2011 и 30.04.2011 (обороты по счетам БУ и НУ). Соответственно и 19.3, 68.2 перенеслись также, в итоге книгу покупок сформировать не можем. Что сделать? Вручную регистры "НДС покупки" и "НДС продажи" прописывать? или есть другие варианты?


Такую операцию делали? С этими и другими документами.

----------


## Пользователь1С

Конечно. Я же написала, что есть документ "Ввод начальных остатков" И есть "Операции вручную за 2011 год". Просто вы писали, что у вас еще документы сформировались, вот я и уточняю. Т.к. не могу понять, как мне выйти из положения с НДС за 2кв.2011г

----------


## BDV81

> Если у вас оборотно-сальдовая ведомость сошлась, то что Вам еще нужно?


Я к примеру перенес из 7.7 в 8.2 бухгалтерия без проблем, и получилось все корректно. ОСВ сошлась. Правда пришлось в нескольких документах вручную кое что добавить, но это были мелочи. Что мне еще нужно?

Нужно перенести акты, счет фактуры, принятие ОС и т.д. То есть документы. Это в принципе возможно или нет? Все темы перерыл, так и не понял, это возможно?





> Но что 100% если и есть, то только платные обработки.


Где можно их купить то?

----------


## Деком

> Воспользуйтесь выгрузкой из 7.7 в 8.2 (ред 2.0), которая выложена на сайте 1с (8-ка) в разделе с релизами. Она замечательно переносит почти всё.  Апрельская версия*


Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/ftp/Tools/..._v20110323.rar

----------


## terence

> http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/ftp/Tools/..._v20110323.rar


так речь то идёт не из 1.6, а из 7-ки нужны правила выгрузки

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 13 секунд_
собственно у меня теперь затык в ошибке при выгрузке из 7.7, из за которой, видимо 19-ый счёт переноситя в 8-ку коряво..такая ошибка:

Ошибка исполнения обработчика: ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщик ам
- Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено(Договор) "

----------


## Kotenok147

вот я тоже из бюджетной 7.7 в ББУ 8.2 переношу и тоже говорит, что правила старые . На диске ИТС за май бюджетки вооще нет.

----------


## SteelRat85

> Сделали перенос из 526 релиза на 2.0.22.1 получили документы : "Ввод начальных остатков на 31.12.2011", и "Операция, введенная вручную" на последнюю дату каждого месяца 31.01.2011,28.02.2011,31.03.2011 и 30.04.2011 (обороты по счетам БУ и НУ). Соответственно и 19.3, 68.2 перенеслись также, в итоге книгу покупок сформировать не можем. Что сделать? Вручную регистры "НДС покупки" и "НДС продажи" прописывать? или есть другие варианты?


Встала точно такая же проблема. Документы за месяц переносятся итогами за этот месяц, на последнее число (да еще и 000 счет вовсю эксплуатируют). Существует ли альтернативные правила, по которым перенесутся и сами документы?

----------


## Versia

Добрый день! 

Тоже мучаюсь вопросом можно ли перенести документы из бухгалтерии 7.7 релиз 523 в бухгалтерию 8.2 релиз 2.0.23.9?

Пробовала и через xml и через правила, в xml даже не предусмотрено, чтобы документы переносились там только справочники и обороты с остатками. А нужны документы. Операции в ручную итоги на конец месяца  с использованием 000 счетов нас не устраивают, а вручную заносить видите ли лень.
Может кто-то решил эту проблему?

----------

